# Instant Cake worked but now no USB



## compguy (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a HUMAX DRT800 and the drive recently died. I downloaded Instant Cake and carried out an upgrade to a 250Gig Western Digital drive. Followed the instructions carefully and it all seems to be working fine except for one small problem. The USB ports don't seem to work now. I had been using a wireless adapter (successfully before the HD died) and although the new drive has booted up correctly and I have gotten the first load of info from TiVo via phone line, (I of course have been through the "delete everything" phase) I still have no USB function. Now, here's the question: Is this based on software version only? I currently have version 5.4-01-2-595 and it seems as though what I am reading in the posts both here and at PTVupgrade is that TiVo will soon upgrade the software to a 7.x version. If this is going to restore the USB I'll simply wait with the phone line connected, but I am also reading something about using PTVNet with Instant Cake, but this seems to be for DirecTV units. I cannot find any references in any of the forums about its use with my particular model (which is a Series 2 standalone with DVD recorder) - ok, I haven't been through all 80,000 messages, but my searches are coming up with no real answers. So in a nutshell, will the 7.x software restore the USB functionality? Thanks in advance.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Try adding the ,#401 (pause-enter-4-0-1) dialing prefix and see if that helps any.


----------



## compguy (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a quick follow up....
I'm pleased to announce that my HUMAX is now FULLY functional. It's all a matter of patience. After using the Instant Cake image to replace an old damaged drive with a new larger one, I was booting up fine but with a 5.x version of the TiVo software. Everything but the USB ports worked fine. SO I couldn't get updates over my home wireless network as before. I left it connected to my phone line for a few days and eventually the TiVo service upgraded my software to a 7.x version. Now EVERYTHING is back to normal and functioning wonderfully with OVER 280 HOURS OF RECORD TIME! Sorry about the CAPS but I'm VERY pleased with the results. I would like to have posted this on the PTVUpgrade forum but I was never confirmed for posting after joining. So anyone feel free to let folks know that if you just wait, you will get full USB funtion when TiVo upgrades your software version automatically. Thanks


----------



## naiLS1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha, I was about to post the answer but I see you already figured it out yourself. I'm glad you got it working. Have fun!


----------

